# Go Warrior Russian Martial Arts Systema



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2014)

2003 Martial Arts Show: Go Warrior


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2014)

I would have loved to go to Russia and train with these men Age precludes that from happening but  it would have been a great learning experence


----------

